# Plastikote safe to use?



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone know if plastikote project enamel paint (brush on) is safe to use to paint a bird cage? I know it can be used for rat/hamster cages but not about birds.
This is the paint, it's ays low voc and safe for use on children's toys (toy safety reg EN71)
http://www.fredaldous.co.uk/plasti-...me-59ml.html?gclid=CO2NsaXVgrwCFeLHtAod8G8AVQ


----------

